# RR: 32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor



## Trout

*1.	Giulini (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)










2.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1944)










3.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










4.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










5.	Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)










6.	Schuricht (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










7.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)










8.	Barenboim (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)










9.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1981)










10.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Giulini (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)
2.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1944)
3.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
4.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
5.	Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)
6.	Schuricht (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
7.	Wand (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)
8.	Barenboim (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)
9.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1981)
10.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I also enjoy Giulini's recording with the Vienna Philharmonic the most. For the sake of variety, could you recommend me the best recording with standard/moderate/or fast tempos? I think Giulini's slow tempi work wonders for Bruckner's 9th but I want to see how normal tempoi go with it, I wonder if I'll like it as much. What are you thoughts on Karajan/BPO that you have at #4?


----------



## Trout

The Furtwängler at #2 is around 58 minutes which is surprising considering he tends to be on the slower side of the spectrum (referring to some of his Beethoven). The briskness really works well, especially in the charging scherzo where the orchestra has so much energy and momentum. It and the Giulini are two fantastic performances that I (and many others) recommend to anyone delving into Bruckner's 9th, though there are many on this list I have not heard yet myself. (The Schuricht is at 56 minutes also which may be the fastest of this group.)

The Karajan is quite lush and nice as well, though I do not agree with all of his tempo changes, such as his faster pace in the repeat in the first movement. I place it on a lower tier than the two aforementioned recordings, even though it still brings out much of the same intensity. If you are still looking for other performances of the work, all of these come very highly recommended from several members across several forums, so take your pick! (And a few others that barely missed out include Kubelik's, Jochum's Staatskapelle Dresden, and Tintner's).

Apologies for the late comments.


----------

